# Cannon or Granberg?



## twoclones (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm ready to buy a 72" double ended bar for milling. I was surprised to learn that Granberg is asking quite a bit more money for their 72" bar than Baileys is asking for a Cannon bar of the same size. 

Is the Granberg bar really better (for the money) than a Cannon bar?


----------



## Grande Dog (Apr 6, 2016)

Howdy,
Not to confuse the issue but, there's another choice http://leftcoastsupplies.com/product/72-gb-double-ended-guide-bar/
Regards
Gregg


----------



## twoclones (Apr 6, 2016)

Grande Dog said:


> Not to confuse the issue but, there's another choice http://leftcoastsupplies.com/product/72-gb-double-ended-guide-bar/



That's pretty interesting! Never heard of this company before. Their specs call for 202 dive links (404) and the Cannon calls for 194 drive links. Sounds like everything is custom.


----------



## redoakneck (Apr 6, 2016)

Any way to find out the Rockwell hardness of the rails on these???

I know cannon and GB are pretty hard, and heavy.


----------



## twoclones (Apr 6, 2016)

redoakneck said:


> Any way to find out the Rockwell hardness of the rails on these??



I haven't seen a number but everyone claims theirs is the best and will last the longest


----------



## scheffa (Apr 7, 2016)

I run only gb bars and love em to bits, I run the ti bars


----------



## john taliaferro (Apr 7, 2016)

My cannon does a fine job , seams to be hard and stiff ,ive been running used cooking oil in aux oiler .


----------



## Jimbo209 (Apr 7, 2016)

GB and cannon are oem factories, so who make the granberg bars


----------



## twoclones (Apr 7, 2016)

Jimbo209 said:


> ,,, who make the granberg bars



I believe the Granberg bars are made by Chain Bar Repair in Portland, Oregon. At least according to a post elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## kimosawboy (Apr 7, 2016)

Never had a chance to compare to others but my Cannon 84" is a great bar. 
G Vavra


----------



## Iron.and.bark (Apr 7, 2016)

Are the GB bars still actually made in Australia? Used to be able to get "customised" bars, wasn't able to last time I tried. Bl**dy Good bars though


----------



## Jimbo209 (Apr 7, 2016)

Iron.and.bark said:


> Are the GB bars still actually made in Australia? Used to be able to get "customised" bars, wasn't able to last time I tried. Bl**dy Good bars though


They are still making harvester bars yes.
small ones not sure some will be china.
20"-84" pro top or ti bars?????


----------



## Jimbo209 (Apr 7, 2016)

Search face book for GB Griffith berrens I think


----------



## twoclones (Apr 12, 2016)

I bought the Granberg bar and am anxiously awaiting it's arrival. Now for .063 / .404 ripping chain. 
Sound simple? 

I thought I could buy a 25' roll of Woodland Pro chain to save some money and get 2 chain loops. Wrong  The 25' roll has 370 drive links which is 18 links short of making 2 loops. Looks like it's cheaper to buy loops unless buying a 100' roll.


----------



## twoclones (May 24, 2016)

All setup and ready to mill...
Using 13/16" unistrut, I modified my Granberg mill to use my new 6' bar. Shown here with 2 x MS-660 power heads and one aux oiler, I have a 58" milling width.

I'm using 3/4" emt for the handle which required opening the hole up a tiny bit with a sanding drum in the Dremel and the smoothing out the emt with my little belt sander. I found that a piece of the unistrut clamped to the bar holds it straight _(otherwise it can sag)_ while clamping the mill to the bar. Rather that run around looking for the unistrut next time, I bolted it to the frame work for storage and as an additional handle.

The milling chain I bought from Baileys is ground like milling chain but has all full teeth rather than the raker teeth I have on my other milling chains. Also, the bar was supposed to require 194 teeth and that's what I ordered. I haven't counted the teeth but I had to remove 5 drive links to get the chain to tighten up properly. I'm using a 7 tooth sprocket on each end. Could that have made a 5 drive link difference?

For reference, the photo is in the back of my Ford F-250 with an 8' bed and 2' tool box at the front.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 24, 2016)

Picture is not coming up, Joe.


----------



## twoclones (May 24, 2016)

rarefish383 said:


> Picture is not coming up, Joe.



Hopefully you can see it now...


----------



## hseII (May 24, 2016)

That's a bed full, isn't it.


----------



## Yellowbeard (May 24, 2016)

So it never really occurred to me before, but I now have two 084s in running condition. Should I be running double ended? What does it get one?


----------



## twoclones (May 25, 2016)

Yellowbeard said:


> So it never really occurred to me before, but I now have two 084s in running condition. Should I be running double ended? What does it get one?



It gets you a working partner since one man can't handle two triggers. Power is the greatest benefit.


----------



## PhilB (May 25, 2016)

One operator/two power units can be done but it requires quite a bit of fabrication.




Phil


----------



## twoclones (May 25, 2016)

PhilB said:


> One operator/two power units can be done but it requires quite a bit of fabrication.
> 
> Phil



Awesome! I've been thinking about a possible cable system to free up the hands for using a winch and inserting wedges. This gives me a starting point  or a goal.


----------



## Yellowbeard (May 25, 2016)

Somewhere I read (and I thought it was from BobL - so I would have tended to respect the opinion) that a second powerhead didn't increase speed... or something? I can't remember now (and maybe it wasn't BobL). I would assume you would double the power meaning, what? More aggressive chain? Guessing I won't be getting double speed or anything.

I have an absolute MONSTER of a white oak I need to mill soon which may end up being too big for my 60" bar. If that's the case, should I invest in one of these? Anyone who's used them? Thoughts?


----------



## wombler (May 25, 2016)

More power means the chain can be more aggressive (or you can push harder) without the saw getting bogged down and stalling. That means you will complete a cut quicker than you would with a single power head.


----------



## Yellowbeard (May 25, 2016)

OK. That's sort of what I was assuming. Maybe BobL said that the CHAIN couldn't move faster (because it could only move at the speed of the other head) but that it would bite harder? Or something? Maybe he'll show up later and let us know. But I guess I can't hook this to my Alaskan without some modifications... Maybe it's time to roll my own milling frame...


----------



## BobL (May 25, 2016)

There should be no need for extra pushing. What you should be able to do is drop the rakers which will cause the cutter to take a bigger bit. This is what Lucas slabber mills with 20 odd HP), 090s and hydraulic saws on harvesters do.


----------



## twoclones (May 25, 2016)

I got interested in dual powerheads after blowing up a Husky 395 while milling. If nothing else, a second powerhead should keep me from putting too much of a load on one...


----------

